# LPG Autogas from Spain



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all, well julie and I are heading South, Ive seen mixed opinions on getting LPG from petrol stations in Spain. We have a fixed tank so I can fill up using the GPL pumps, are these in use in Spain ?

I have a url for a site that lists some stations that sell Autogas, but also opposing views on other forums that state you cant get it !!

just wanted someone who has actually filled up to allay my fears 

and which adaptor is used over here as i have 3-4 different ones


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

http://www.repsol.com/eng/productos...enta/mapaptosventa.asp?PaginaID=1876&Nivel=11

Adaptor Clawgun

Sorry I cannot Claim to have filled up there, but if they sell it surely you must be able to buy it ?

I think the problem is that they will not allow you to refill those refillable cylinders, I think that refilling cyclinders is a controled activity thats caught the special type of cylinder in its net by accident.










Autogas is definately for sale tho.

A little more about refillable Gas Tanks and Bottles

http://s7.invisionfree.com/UKSB/index.php?showtopic=67


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave,

It's very unclear about the sale of LPG to private persons in Spain. The info changes almost weekly. At one time it was for PSV only.

We filled up with LPG in Alacanti and Huelva but that was 10 years ago.

This site should be of use to you. http://tinyurl.com/3zftp

I recently had a mail from a friend in Spain who claims he filled his tank at a Total filling station somewhere near Barcelona on the coast road to the airport.

I know it ain't much but it's all I've got.

If you visit Portugal here is some info on LPG filling stations on the Algarve.

Vila Real di Santo Antonio (eastern end, near the Spanish border)
Blue Elephant car wash - on the Faro road out of the town GPL filling station is behind the car wash, they have adapters for most European gas bottles. Access slightly restricted, long vehicles may have problems but we were OK (at 6.7m)

Boliquime. 
50 metres off N125 sign clearly visible from main road.

Quelfes. 
Take the N 398 (East of Olhao) signed Moncaraphacho, Faro & Espahne leave at first exit. GPL station can be clearly seen on the left as you approach the exit.

From A22 leave at exit 15. Take Quelfes turn off from N398 signed on left.

It gets a bit tight when you get a couple of large RV's filling their tanks. They also install gas tanks. They are open seven days a week.

If you have any problems finding the place the phone number is 289 704 851 Fax 289 721 246

The boss Edmundo Santos speaks very good English and if you have any gas problems you need sorting he's your man. I've known Edmundo for twelve years he fitted two 60 litre LPG tanks to our Laika 400i in January 2001 and did an excellent job at half the UK price at that time.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

When we move to Spain a year ago we brought our gas converted Range Rover with us. It's now going back to the UK to be sold. V8 is too expensive even at fuel prices here (Malaga) and I have NOT been able to find gas anywhere. I have asked around with no luck. For what it's worth I changed gas cylinders on MH to Spanish ones for very little cost.

You can buy empty used units at most street markets........and they are held everywhere.......for around 8/10 e's. No need for contract. Fill costs 8/10 e's at every pertol station. Regulators are everywhere at 5/7 e's. Just bring one UK bottle and get second one here, then hand it in when you leave.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Dave This site has AutoRoute LPG Overlays for Spain etc
http://www.lpgmap.co.uk/
Eddie :D :D :D


----------

